# Bassani Exhaust Problem--Need Help



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I need your help. I got an 04 Bassani exhaust back in the early summer. I had it professionally installed and everything sounded great and had no problems. However, the thing hung way too low. I know it isn't suppose to look like this. It looks like it could scrape against any speed bump. After reading alot of discussion on the Bassani exhaust everyone talks about how theirs is a tight fit. I took it back to the company that installed it and they said that they did it according to the instructions and it must be a Bassani problem. I e-mailed the Bassani and they just sent me pictures of the installation and acted like it wasn't their problem. They said every exhaust is made the same way and it had to be an installation problem....

So I took it to another shop to have it tinkered with. They said the same thing. There isn't much they could do. If that is what Bassani sent they couldn't really fix it much. It just hung abnormally low and Bassani sent something bad. 

What do you guys think? Anyone had this problem or have pictures of there 04 Bassani exhaust I could look at? Any help would be appreciated, but it looks like I kind of have a problem. Am I missing something? I will upload pictures later tonight.


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are pictures of what it looks like....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't remember what an 04 exhaust looks like since mine was converted to an 05/06 style... but could that bracket near the diff in the pics be simply upside down? That looks like it would raise the pipes a bit if there is room.


----------



## bryan200088 (Mar 1, 2011)

That's a good question. You are talking about the hanging bracket on the side where the pipe bends around the differential right? I'll have to look at it in the morning and see.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats the one.


----------

